# Epibolus pulchripes (Kenyan Giant Red Legged Millipede)



## MrCrackerpants

I have some sexually mature Epibolus pulchripes (Kenyan Giant Red Legged Millipede). Can anyone provide me with any helpful information concerning reproduction with this species? I have all of Orin's millipede books. I am hoping there is someone out there that has observed something not in these books.  Online information on this species is minimal.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## shebeen

You might try posting in the following Facebook groups:

Diplopoda or 'Millipede' - sometimes 6 legs just isn't enough!!
MYRIAPOD MAYHEM & other Inverts!

They have a lot of European members who keep African and Asian species that we don't see too often here in the US.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Thanks. : )


----------



## MrCrackerpants

My Epibolus pulchripes (Kenyan Giant Red Legged Millipede) just had babies. :biggrin:

I saw one yesterday and it was an inch long. I have Orin’s book and I am doing everything he recommends. I am wondering if anyone that has had this species and had them reproduce can offer any helpful hints that will help me to maximize their long term survival rate. Thanks! 

Pictures of the parents will follow. When I get pictures of the babies I will also post them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## satchellwk

Congratulations! 
I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

satchellwk said:


> Congratulations!
> I'm looking forward to the pics.


Thanks! I will get the pics of the adults up next week. The adults are just beautiful.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Adult Male and Female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cavedweller

Congrats!!! 

I've noticed nearly every photo of this species online is mating or courtship. Are E. pulchripes particularly randy or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I've noticed nearly every photo of this species online is mating or courtship. Are E. pulchripes particularly randy or is that just a coincidence?


Thanks! Yes, it seems to be 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Anyone? 

I have Epibolus pulchripes babies :biggrin: 

Orin, in his book, says babies are fragile and mainly eat wood. I noticed a dead baby already. Does anyone have this species and had babies that lived to be juveniles? If so, can you please explain (or provide pictures) of your enclosure, the enclosures environmental conditions and the food provided? Thanks in advance.

I know they are very rare in the U.S.


----------



## Cavedweller

Oh wow! Good luck raising these little guys! Sorry to hear about the loss though. 

Can we get some photos?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Oh wow! Good luck raising these little guys! Sorry to hear about the loss though.
> 
> Can we get some photos?


Ya, I need to do that. They are very small. :biggrin:


----------



## buddah4207

If they mostly eat hardwood, perhaps sawdust and small ground up pieces may help. Just a suggestion as I dont keep many species.

And best of luck with the little ones you have already, congrats on the successful breeding as well.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

buddah4207 said:


> If they mostly eat hardwood, perhaps sawdust and small ground up pieces may help. Just a suggestion as I dont keep many species.
> 
> And best of luck with the little ones you have already, congrats on the successful breeding as well.


THANKS!! and thanks for the reply. I have had shredded decomposing wood and a large decomposing log in with them the whole time. I think the dead baby might be related to something else. I was hoping someone with babies could comment about ventilation and humidity levels as I think it has something to do with that. Today I added 2 more decomposing logs so now they do not have to go far to get dead wood. We shall see. I also (3 weeks ago) moved the adults into a new enclosure since I had a massive amount of frass on the top layer of the enclosure. I noticed the adults of this species tunnel like crazy and I thought that maybe the adults were damaging the babies by continually walking and tunneling into them. I will get pictures if I can get the babies to at least 2 inches. Right now they are .75 to 1 inch, all dark black with a little red. Not so awesome to photograph. I need to get a good picture of the adults as I realized the one above does not show how bright their red legs are.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Ok. I have the enclosure loaded up with a lot of dead wood and I am not seeing an dead babies. I looked under a few decaying branches and saw two 1 inch juveniles. I also noticed some 1/4 inch babies. I must have 2 groups of eggs that were laid at different times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

So I saw another good sign yesterday. There was a burrow hole about 1/4 of an inch on the surface. It is good evidence that at least one baby has matured to a juvenile.  Anybody else have this species in the U.S. or are these the only ones?

---------- Post added 05-07-2014 at 11:15 AM ----------




shebeen said:


> You might try posting in the following Facebook groups:
> 
> Diplopoda or 'Millipede' - sometimes 6 legs just isn't enough!!
> MYRIAPOD MAYHEM & other Inverts!
> 
> They have a lot of European members who keep African and Asian species that we don't see too often here in the US.


I checked out the European members groups but no one had any information on captive breeding. I then went to a few European millipede websites that sell millipedes and they were super cheap. They are just pulling them out of their natural habitat in large numbers then importing them to Europe and selling them cheap. Its just a matter of time before many of these millipede species go extinct if they continue to over-exploit them in their indigenous habitats.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

OK. I just found a one inch juvenile. Some (or one) are making it through the early instar phases. I think these are the only babies/juveniles in the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wastedwoodsman

MrCrackerpants said:


> OK. I just found a one inch juvenile. Some (or one) are making it through the early instar phases. I think these are the only babies/juveniles in the U.S.


This breed of millipede has to be one of my top favorites! Absolutely stunning and congrats on your babies! Bet they are adorable!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

wastedwoodsman said:


> This breed of millipede has to be one of my top favorites! Absolutely stunning and congrats on your babies! Bet they are adorable!


Thank you! Do you have any of this species or know anyone in the U.S. that does? Yes, they are very beautiful. Those bright red legs...  They are very cute. I could only purchase 5 babies a few years ago and only had 3 (1 female and 2 males) make it to adulthood. My female then laid a bunch of eggs but the die off rate of the babies is very high. I am hoping that I can get at least 5 to adulthood this time. We shall see.


----------



## wastedwoodsman

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thank you! Do you have any of this species or know anyone in the U.S. that does? Yes, they are very beautiful. Those bright red legs...  They are very cute. I could only purchase 5 babies a few years ago and only had 3 (1 female and 2 males) make it to adulthood. My female then laid a bunch of eggs but the die off rate of the babies is very high. I am hoping that I can get at least 5 to adulthood this time. We shall see.


I don't have any of this species currently i only have AGB's with at least 4 young pedes and 1 large baby and a flameleg millipede all lonely like in his little tank. As far as anyone else having this species in the US i think you are the first because i couldn't find this species a year ago when i was purchasing my AGB's.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

wastedwoodsman said:


> I don't have any of this species currently i only have AGB's with at least 4 young pedes and 1 large baby and a flameleg millipede all lonely like in his little tank. As far as anyone else having this species in the US i think you are the first because i couldn't find this species a year ago when i was purchasing my AGB's.


Awesome! Thanks for the info on trying to find them a year ago. Good luck with your millipedes. Where did you get your flameleg?


----------



## wastedwoodsman

I had two flamelegs that I purchased from a guy I think someone from this forum? I can't really remember but my female died because I broke into her molting chamber when I was cleaning my 29 gal tank. After that I quit digging and I wish I could find another flameleg female for my lonely Miles. He always tries to get it with Nessie but she curls up and rejects him lol. Poor guy! So now I just have a female AGB and a Male Flameleg with of course my new baby AGB's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

wastedwoodsman said:


> I had two flamelegs that I purchased from a guy I think someone from this forum? I can't really remember but my female died because I broke into her molting chamber when I was cleaning my 29 gal tank. After that I quit digging and I wish I could find another flameleg female for my lonely Miles. He always tries to get it with Nessie but she curls up and rejects him lol. Poor guy! So now I just have a female AGB and a Male Flameleg with of course my new baby AGB's.


Cool! Sorry about the loss of your female flameleg.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I saw four 1 inch juveniles. This is the most I have seen. I am also seeing many very small babies (.25 inch). This is also the most I have seen. The changes I have made are removing the adults. This consisted of 1 female and 2 males. The adults were walking and plowing into the babies. I am not sure if this was the issue with the previous deaths. It also seemed the adults were competing with the babies for food. The adults of this species eat a lot. Since I have removed the adults all has been fine. If others are keeping this species and have babies, I recommend removing the adults asap. By the time you remove the adults there will be ample feces for the babies gut flora.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I transferred the parents out of the babies enclosure 2 months ago. I looked in the parents new enclosure today and more babies...in 2 months. Wild. I guess the female laid the eggs as soon as I put her in there. So...I moved the parents out because they were walking all over the babies. I also loaded the new babies enclosure up with a huge amount of rotting wood. I put the parents in their own enclosure again. This thread is a good way to keep track of all this. It is the only record I have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wastedwoodsman

MrCrackerpants said:


> UPDATE: I transferred the parents out of the babies enclosure 2 months ago. I looked in the parents new enclosure today and more babies...in 2 months. Wild. I guess the female laid the eggs as soon as I put her in there. So...I moved the parents out because they were walking all over the babies. I also loaded the new babies enclosure up with a huge amount of rotting wood. I put the parents in their own enclosure again. This thread is a good way to keep track of all this. It is the only record I have.


I am very happy for you and your success with these wonderful millipedes! I want to see some pictures!


----------



## ecooper

wastedwoodsman said:


> I am very happy for you and your success with these wonderful millipedes! I want to see some pictures!


Indeed, pictures would be appreciated! And congratulations!

EC


----------



## MrCrackerpants

wastedwoodsman said:


> I am very happy for you and your success with these wonderful millipedes! I want to see some pictures!


Thanks. I'm try and get some. 

---------- Post added 05-27-2014 at 10:32 PM ----------




ecooper said:


> Indeed, pictures would be appreciated! And congratulations!
> 
> EC


Thanks. I'm try and get some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs

Did you get these from Peter?


----------



## SDCPs

I reread your thread...you're saying you could only purchase 5....I'm pretty sure I know where you got them. You got them from Bugs in Cyberspace. He got them from me. I received them from DoubleD's in a trade. And He sold them to different people so, most likely, you are not the only one in the US with them....at least I hope that is the case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fyreflye

Congrats on your success so far!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: Today I found a dead adult male. This leaves me with 2 (one male and one female) remaining adults from the original group. I now have 3 enclosures with babies from my only female that matured. I moved her from enclosure to enclosure and she laid eggs in each enclosure. The oldest group of babies in the first enclosure are 1.5 inches but some are .5 inch so I think she laid 2 sets of eggs. The second enclosure has babies that are .75-1 inch long. The third and newest enclosure (where the 2 adults are at) has .5 inch babies. I have the enclosure loaded with rotting aspen branches and a very thick layer of oak and aspen leaves. When I open the enclosures the babies are on the top of the leaves even though the leaves are 6-8 inches thick. The babies like to climb.


----------



## SDCPs

Time for the photos!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mukmewx

drools :drool:


----------



## MrCrackerpants

mukmewx said:


> drools :drool:


lol...ya, there are super cute.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> lol...ya, there are super cute.


I agree!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I found a 2 inch juvenile dead today. Bummer...kinda sad to see its shiny black body and bright red face and legs just laying their still with no movement. This the largest juvenile I have had die. Most of the juvenile deaths have been with millipedes 1 inch or smaller. All of the others are doing well so I am hoping that I am meeting their essential needs and I am not going to experience a mass die off. I am hoping this is not the case, but I am beginning to wonder (even with multiple large enclosures of juveniles I currently have) if I will have enough to provide a second generation to all of you cool millipede folks. Thanks for looking...


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> UPDATE: Today I found a dead adult male. This leaves me with 2 (one male and one female) remaining adults from the original group. I now have 3 enclosures with babies from my only female that matured. I moved her from enclosure to enclosure and she laid eggs in each enclosure. The oldest group of babies in the first enclosure are 1.5 inches but some are .5 inch so I think she laid 2 sets of eggs. The second enclosure has babies that are .75-1 inch long. The third and newest enclosure (where the 2 adults are at) has .5 inch babies. I have the enclosure loaded with rotting aspen branches and a very thick layer of oak and aspen leaves. When I open the enclosures the babies are on the top of the leaves even though the leaves are 6-8 inches thick. The babies like to climb.


If in doubt change the substrate...or at least move some of the juveniles to new substrate.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> If in doubt change the substrate...or at least move some of the juveniles to new substrate.


Thanks for the tip but I tried that and the ones I moved all died. This species care is very strange and I do not have it completely figured out yet. Orin states that the juveniles are very sensitive and prone to die off. He says they need a lot of rotting wood which I have provided but I am still seeing some die off. Not as much as before (I hope) but they are still dying on me.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks for the tip but I tried that and the ones I moved all died. This species care is very strange and I do not have it completely figured out yet. Orin states that the juveniles are very sensitive and prone to die off. He says they need a lot of rotting wood which I have provided but I am still seeing some die off. Not as much as before (I hope) but they are still dying on me.


Hmm. When I had the parents of your babies as juveniles they were very hardy. Strange.

I sold them to BIC because I almost got out of millipedes completely...glad I didn't do that


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> Hmm. When I had the parents of your babies as juveniles they were very hardy. Strange.
> 
> I sold them to BIC because I almost got out of millipedes completely...glad I didn't do that


How long did you have them for?


----------



## SDCPs

I think it was 3/4 of a year.


----------



## mmfh

I so want some of these. With that many babies laid there r bound to be die offs but I hope u r successful in keeping them alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> I think it was 3/4 of a year.


What size where they? I am wondering if yours were bigger than the ones I am seeing die. If they were the same size, can you provide me with a few details about the enclosure you had them in?

---------- Post added 10-22-2014 at 03:16 PM ----------




mmfh said:


> I so want some of these. With that many babies laid there r bound to be die offs but I hope u r successful in keeping them alive.


They are the cutest baby millipedes I have ever seen. Little red faces...lol. Good point. I have not dug into the substrate. Maybe I am just seeing 10-20% of the total number of babies in the enclosure. Maybe just a few have died in comparison to the total number in the enclosure. I have no idea how many I have.


----------



## SDCPs

They were probably about 1-1.5" long, so probably bigger. I kept them in substrate of compost then leaves on top as per Orin, but there was lots of ventilation and things were just moist. I never saw them on the surface really, they were always burrowing somewhere.

I highly suggest moving some out, I truly believe that its better to keep millipedes dry than wet, and that its good to have a relatively fresh enclosure. Also, some millipedes that I've moved to different enclosures were already doomed to die, but all of my moves have stayed population die-offs in flamelegs. After a week or two so there were no more die-offs and the health of all the animals improved. I've never had a bad experience to moving to a fresh enclosure...nowadays the only old substrate I add is what falls off the millipedes when I move them...no problems--well let me clarify that usually there's a cup or two of old substrate because when collecting several hundred young you're bound to get a little each time.

But of course this is my experience and with flamelegs at that. You are experienced. Do what you think is best.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> They were probably about 1-1.5" long, so probably bigger. I kept them in substrate of compost then leaves on top as per Orin, but there was lots of ventilation and things were just moist. I never saw them on the surface really, they were always burrowing somewhere.
> 
> I highly suggest moving some out, I truly believe that its better to keep millipedes dry than wet, and that its good to have a relatively fresh enclosure. Also, some millipedes that I've moved to different enclosures were already doomed to die, but all of my moves have stayed population die-offs in flamelegs. After a week or two so there were no more die-offs and the health of all the animals improved. I've never had a bad experience to moving to a fresh enclosure...nowadays the only old substrate I add is what falls off the millipedes when I move them...no problems--well let me clarify that usually there's a cup or two of old substrate because when collecting several hundred young you're bound to get a little each time.
> 
> But of course this is my experience and with flamelegs at that. You are experienced. Do what you think is best.


Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it. I like your ideas but have a question about the dry enclosure. I must be missing something. How do you keep the decomposition of leaves and wood going when the enclosure is dry, the substrate surface is dry, the leaves are dry and the wood is dry? I know the underlying substrate is moist. If I place dry dead decaying wood and dry dead decaying leaves on a dry surface substrate, the decomposition process is greatly slowed down and the millipedes are not able to utilize these food materials. When decomposition is stopped the amount of fungi and bacteria on these materials is greatly reduced. These organisms decompose the material and make the nutrients of these materials available to the millipede. The millipede also gains a large nutrient load from consuming these beneficial fungi and bacteria.


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it. I like your ideas but have a question about the dry enclosure. I must be missing something. How do you keep the decomposition of leaves and wood going when the enclosure is dry, the substrate surface is dry, the leaves are dry and the wood is dry? I know the underlying substrate is moist. If I place dry dead decaying wood and dry dead decaying leaves on a dry surface substrate, the decomposition process is greatly slowed down and the millipedes are not able to utilize these food materials. When decomposition is stopped the amount of fungi and bacteria on these materials is greatly reduced. These organisms decompose the material and make the nutrients of these materials available to the millipede. The millipede also gains a large nutrient load from consuming these beneficial fungi and bacteria.


First off, if you follow Orin's advice you have a layer of mostly coir followed by a few inches of leaves most likely. Yeah, those top leaves will never decompose. And to make them do that you have to have the actual substrate wetter than it should be (IMHO).

What I do is add coir, leaves, sand...then mix them up to a uniform mixture. About half coir. Less sand than leaves obviously. Then I add an additional layer of leaves on top if I want to. These leaves will pretty much be dry. And the millipedes will eat them dry. They're mostly to provide cover.

Fungus easily grows on the leaves buried in the substrate and the millipedes eat it readily.

I am also starting to keep the substrate under 4", more about 3" + leaves. Not having too much depth (and having sand and leaves mixed in) allows fresh air to permeate the substrate so it doesn't stagnate so much. In fact, I've been using bamboo leaves (which don't decay that much although mold grows on them) which significantly aerate the mixture.

When I mean dry, and the surface of the substrate dry, I mean that's when you add water. But you let it get to the point where the layer just under the leaves is starting to dry out. The rest of the substrate will still be moist. This is to ensure that the substrate is not too moist. So things will be a bit cyclical but that's probably good.

I don't mist. Waste of time. I don't really add wood anymore because for all the millipedes I keep its not needed and its pretty rich. I like my substrate to be leaner.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> First off, if you follow Orin's advice you have a layer of mostly coir followed by a few inches of leaves most likely. Yeah, those top leaves will never decompose. And to make them do that you have to have the actual substrate wetter than it should be (IMHO).
> 
> What I do is add coir, leaves, sand...then mix them up to a uniform mixture. About half coir. Less sand than leaves obviously. Then I add an additional layer of leaves on top if I want to. These leaves will pretty much be dry. And the millipedes will eat them dry. They're mostly to provide cover.
> 
> Fungus easily grows on the leaves buried in the substrate and the millipedes eat it readily.
> 
> I am also starting to keep the substrate under 4", more about 3" + leaves. Not having too much depth (and having sand and leaves mixed in) allows fresh air to permeate the substrate so it doesn't stagnate so much. In fact, I've been using bamboo leaves (which don't decay that much although mold grows on them) which significantly aerate the mixture.
> 
> When I mean dry, and the surface of the substrate dry, I mean that's when you add water. But you let it get to the point where the layer just under the leaves is starting to dry out. The rest of the substrate will still be moist. This is to ensure that the substrate is not too moist. So things will be a bit cyclical but that's probably good.
> 
> I don't mist. Waste of time. I don't really add wood anymore because for all the millipedes I keep its not needed and its pretty rich. I like my substrate to be leaner.


OK. I understand... I think.  So you are frequently adding crunched dead leaves to the moist substrate as the millipedes eat them from within the substrate (not on top). Correct? 

Can you add a few pics of your enclosure so we can see what you are talking about?


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> OK. I understand... I think.  So you are frequently adding crunched dead leaves to the moist substrate as the millipedes eat them from within the substrate (not on top). Correct?
> 
> Can you add a few pics of your enclosure so we can see what you are talking about?


Yes, like I said I mix leaves in with the substrate. Then I may add an additional surface layer. of 0.5-2 inches. But I expect them to mainly eat those in the substrate and the substrate itself...lets just say that they eat everything except the sand and, hopefully, their feces.

I will try to honor your photo request, but it might not be immediate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I saw two 2 inch juveniles today in my first main enclosure. All of the other enclosures now have .75 to 1 inch juveniles in them. They are getting bigger. 

An interesting note is that my main enclosure was smaller...maybe too small. This is where I witnessed the death of many of the babies.I do not believe I am having the die off of the babies in the larger enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

My suggestion for this species is a primarily rotten wood diet (you can find it written in the book, I have no idea where SDCP is getting his wet coir and leaves idea from). Did you add the wood after some started dying or before?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Elytra and Antenna said:


> My suggestion for this species is a primarily rotten wood diet (you can find it written in the book, I have no idea where SDCP is getting his wet coir and leaves idea from). Did you add the wood after some started dying or before?


There was very little wood and they were dying. I added large amounts of decaying wood to all of the enclosures and they do not seem to be dying now. I read this in your book and it saved the babies. Thanks, Orin!


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I am noticing other juveniles in the substrate besides the 2 inch and the 1 inch ones. Maybe the mature female (I only had one) laid multiple clutches of eggs? Maybe their growth rate is variable?  I need to look in Orin's Millipede book to see if he states when this species lays eggs. By all accounts the only mature female I had lays eggs year around. Maybe I did not have as many babies die as I thought. I found two 2.5 juveniles today. I have now moved the female to 4 big enclosures and after she is there for a short time I see babies. I will move her and the only mature male to a new large enclosure next week. I am planning to do this until she and the male die. I love this species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lagomorphette

Wow--that is so fantastic!! Congrats & keep up the good work; it's always great when you have more than you thought.  

If you ever decide to have a special sale for your admirers on this thread, LET ME KNOW!!! LOL! :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## SDCPs

Elytra and Antenna said:


> My suggestion for this species is a primarily rotten wood diet (you can find it written in the book, I have no idea where SDCP is getting his wet coir and leaves idea from). Did you add the wood after some started dying or before?


Thanks for the correction


----------



## MrCrackerpants

lagomorphette said:


> Wow--that is so fantastic!! Congrats & keep up the good work; it's always great when you have more than you thought.
> 
> If you ever decide to have a special sale for your admirers on this thread, LET ME KNOW!!! LOL! :biggrin::laugh:


Thanks! If I can get enough juveniles to sell and still have a few future colonies I will let everyone know on this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: Pictures of a few of the 2.5 inch juveniles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller

Have these guys taken any interest in wood shavings?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Cavedweller said:


> Have these guys taken any interest in wood shavings?


Great question!  I do not know. I always put a large amount of aspen shavings in the substrate and on the surface (under the decaying branches and mixed in with the leaves). The shavings are being consumed but I am not sure if this is because fungi in the enclosure are eating them and/or the giant springtails are eating them. I see the giant springtails swarming on all of the decaying wood and I am assuming they are eating the wood too. I still feel that it is worth my time and money to add the shavings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: Curiosity got to me so I removed all of the decaying wood and leaves and gently dug into the substrate. I only dug into the top .5 inch of frass and found 15 juveniles. I am not sure if this is a good number for this species but considering that I thought most died, I am happy finding this many near the surface. There are more deeper but I am not going to disturb them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I now have 6 large to extra large enclosures with either babies or juveniles. They will be my breeding stock for the 3rd generation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

So how many do you actually have?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Elytra and Antenna said:


> So how many do you actually have?


I have no idea. In my initial enclosure (with the oldest) I thought I only has a few but then found 15 just in the top layer of substrate. My other enclosures have a heavy leaf and wood layer and I periodically see adults on the leaves and wood but I do not want to dig into the substrate to see how many I have. As they mature we shall see how many I have.


----------



## SDCPs

These may be different, but I frequently remove all my flameleg babies from their substrate, but they all in one container, and transfer them to completely new substrate. It is then I count, and usually have several hundred.

The numbers do not decrease with each transfer. In fact I'm usually surprised at how many I have. So maybe flamelegs are extra hardy in this regard, and I wouldn't want to disturb something large like an a. gigas in molt, but juveniles seem surprisingly tough mechanically.

I need another species to have young for me so I can compare hehe! Seems like my West African millipedes may be about to produce. I saw mating...and that wouldn't mean anything for A. gigas but for these I highly suspect...not to mention one of the females has not been on the surface for awhile...

We shall see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I am hoping this thread can be an online record for those that get some of the babies (if/when) I ever get enough to sell. I have noticed a few things I want to add about this species care. 

Four things:

1) I have been increasingly adding a pretty good amount of aspen shavings. I incorporate these shavings into the substrate and also place them under the decaying branches (some small logs) and in the thick leaf  layer (3-4 inches). I am fairly confident the millipedes are eating them. The aspen shavings (when kept moist and allowed to decay) appear to be a good food source for this species. 

2) I am providing a thick (but loose) hardwood leaf layer that is 3-4 inches thick over the entire enclosure. I keep this layer moist by misting on the surface about every 3-4 days. The leaves are in a state of decay and appear brown (not black). I have observed (on multiple occasions) the juveniles (anywhere from .25-.75 inches) on the top of this moist leaf layer eating the leaves. In some cases I will see 4-6 in a group and it appearances they have eaten parts of the leaves. The leaves have chewed holes and in some cases they will eat the leaves and just leave the petiole and other veins.

3) They do not prefer dry dog food kibble or carrots as my pink legs do. 

4) I keep this species and my pink legs more moist and with a deeper more complex surface leaf layer that some of my other species (e.g., flame legs).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: All of the colonies went down to 64 F in a power outage for about 48 hours.  I will monitor the colonies to see if there are any deaths.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: No deaths from the colony going down to 64 F and up to 84 F. The normal room temperature is 75 F.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDCPs

MrCrackerpants said:


> UPDATE: No deaths from the colony going down to 64 F and up to 84 F. The normal room temperature is 75 F.


I certainly didn't expect any.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

SDCPs said:


> I certainly didn't expect any.


Thanks! I was not sure. 

I am realizing that just because one thing works for one species of millipede does not mean it will work for another species.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: The smaller juveniles (.25-2 inches) were not interested in the dry dog food kibble. Now that some of the juveniles are 2.5 inches I have seen them eating the dry dog food kibble.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: I now have some of the second generation of  captive bred Epibolus pulchripes that are 3 inches long. All of the first generation adults have died. It has been appropriately 23 months since they were born. This species is tricky but I have finally figured out how to set up their enclosure so that the babies will survive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants

UPDATE: bugsincyberspace.com is selling a very limited number of the second generation of captive bred Epibolus pulchripes (Kenyan Giant Red Legged Millipede).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hermes

Do you still have this species?


----------



## mickiem

Because this thread got bumped, I read the whole thing. Thank you for all your observations and care experience. This is a bucket list species for me. @MrCrackerpants


----------

